# The Voice Senior 1a edizione: dal 27 novembre su Rai 1



## fabri47 (21 Novembre 2020)

Debutta in Italia *The Voice Senior*. Il format di origine olandese, dove i concorrenti vengono selezionati dai coach senza che questi li vedano, dopo anni in cui è andato in onda su Rai 2 (senza particolare successo), viene promosso sul primo canale in una nuova veste, dove i partecipanti sono esclusivamente persone dai 60 anni in su.

La giuria è composta dai seguenti cantanti: *Al Bano *e la figlia *Jasmine Carrisi *(che occuperanno un'unica poltrona e formeranno un'unica squadre, come successe con Roby e Francesco Facchinetti in The Voice of Italy 2015), *Gigi D'Alessio*, *Clementino *e *Loredana Bertè*.

Per Al Bano e Gigi D'Alessio non si tratta di una prima volta. Infatti, già parteciparono come coach nella versione originale del format: il cantante pugliese nel 2018, D'Alessio nel 2019.

Alla conduzione *Antonella Clerici*.

The Voice Senior andrà in onda da *venerdì 27 novembre*, dalle 21:25, su *Rai 1*.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Novembre 2020)

Spot del programma in onda in questi giorni.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Novembre 2020)

Inizia stasera. Intanto, vi posto la canzone di Jasmine Carrisi "Ego"  .


----------



## fabri47 (27 Novembre 2020)

Inizia tra poco. Chi lo guarda?


----------



## fabri47 (27 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Debutta in Italia *The Voice Senior*. Il format di origine olandese, dove i concorrenti vengono selezionati dai coach senza che questi li vedano, dopo anni in cui è andato in onda su Rai 2 (senza particolare successo), viene promosso sul primo canale in una nuova veste, dove i partecipanti sono esclusivamente persone dai 60 anni in su.
> 
> La giuria è composta dai seguenti cantanti: *Al Bano *e la figlia *Jasmine Carrisi *(che occuperanno un'unica poltrona e formeranno un'unica squadre, come successe con Roby e Francesco Facchinetti in The Voice of Italy 2015), *Gigi D'Alessio*, *Clementino *e *Loredana Bertè*.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Novembre 2020)

Inizia ora!


----------



## fabri47 (27 Novembre 2020)

Viviana del Pulcino Ballerino  .


----------



## Lambro (27 Novembre 2020)

Io lo sto guardando, fantastico l'ultimo al piano ma tutti bravi fin'ora, bravissimi.


----------



## Pit96 (27 Novembre 2020)

Anch'io ho iniziato a vedere per curiosità. Devo dire che è uno show davvero godibile fino ad ora. Il primo e quest'ultimo che è andato con Loredana e che faceva i cori a Mimì mi sono piaciuti molto. È bello vedere che gente di una certa età vuole ancora inseguire un "piccolo sogno" o affrontare nuove esperienze


----------



## fabri47 (27 Novembre 2020)

Scorre che è un piacere, molto meglio dell'originale con i giovani. Mi aspettavo di peggio, sinceramente. Concorrenti tutti simpatici, bravi e con personalità.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Novembre 2020)

Eccola! Più di 60 anni eh. Top milfona.


----------



## Lambro (28 Novembre 2020)

Molto bella questa trasmissione, assolutamente godibile, per tanti motivi.
La seguo.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Novembre 2020)

*Buona la prima in ascolti: circa 4 milioni e mezzo e quasi il 20% di share. Travolta la fiction di Canale 5 "Il Silenzio dell'Acqua 2" ferma a poco più di due milioni e mezzo di spettatori e l'11%. Social entusiasti della trasmissione.*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Dicembre 2020)

Stasera seconda puntata.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Dicembre 2020)

Posto l'esibizione della prima puntata che è stata apprezzata un pò da tutti.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Dicembre 2020)

Il padre di Giorgia. Che voce!


----------



## Lambro (5 Dicembre 2020)

A me è piaciuta molto la donna con la frangetta che ha cantato verso la fine, credo un pezzo stupendo di Battiato, è stata magica.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Dicembre 2020)

Wow!


----------



## fabri47 (18 Dicembre 2020)

Stasera semifinale e domenica la finale.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Dicembre 2020)

In onda la finale!


----------

